# how bad is this idea?



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a thought this morning
In the interest of saving space I was thinking of a 2.5 way where the woofer that played up through the mids was in a sealed enclosure, and the woofer that played only lows to be in a vented enclosure. The more I think about it, the more problematic it seems.

First I would have to find a driver that performed well in both types of enclosure.Then there's the issue of the sealed driver starting to roll off before the vented counterpart. Then there's the vented driver rolling off at 24db/oct and the sealed at 12db/oct. I would assume the drivers would have different levels of distortion during the roll offs due to their now unique excursions per frequency. Then there's the drivers phase which seems to be a huge, unavoidable problem.
OK, so maybe the idea is worthless:hide:, but im still very curious of all your opinions.
thanks


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

If you're using two woofers to cover the same bandwidth than I can't see the use. You pointed out all of the issues I was thinking of. You could mount a larger woofer on the side of the cabinet to save space or us a passive radiator.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

70+ and no advice?


----------

